# Smoked Baked Spaghetti



## fwismoker (Oct 13, 2016)

...I'm cooking baked/smoked spaghetti over a maple wood fire. All kinds of goodies in the homemade sauce...it's yummy trust me. I put 3 layers of the special sauce, spaghetti, and cheese but topped with pepperoni and cheese! Cheeses are too many to list but a mix of Italian cheeses and cheddar.

This has gotta be good right? It'll be baking for an hour or so. The garlic bread I'll do up in the floating dome area.













IMG_0800.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0801.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0802.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0803.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0804.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0805.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0806.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0809.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0810.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0811.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0813.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0820.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0821.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0822.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


















IMG_0824.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2016)

WOW, Keith.   That looks amazing.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah, WOW!  I'd love to try that!  It looks really good and I'd have never thought of smoking spaghetti!

I'll point this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks great Keith! 
Since you threw in a photo of salad I think my cardiologist will even approve! 

Point!


----------



## seenred (Oct 13, 2016)

Another home run Keith...you've been on a roll lately!  This is definitely another one I've got to try... POINT!

Red


----------



## Bummed (Oct 13, 2016)

OMG that looks incredible!

I made some smoked chili the other day but I only smoked the hamburger, I have got to try this though!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2016)

Holy cow!

That is fantastic!

If this doesn't hit the carousel, I would be surprised!

Point for sure!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2016)

Thats Wild I like it 

Richie


----------



## b-one (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 14, 2016)

c farmer said:


> WOW, Keith.   That looks amazing


Thanks Adam, It's kind of cook baking something out in the open like on that lower cook grate w/ the dome above.   It works fantastic.


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 14, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, WOW!  I'd love to try that!  It looks really good and I'd have never thought of smoking spaghetti!
> 
> I'll point this one!


Thank you!

It was more baked but sure got some clean smoke.  This wood burning setup in the 007 works way better than any stove so it's been my go2 for bakng/smoking


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Keith!
> Since you threw in a photo of salad I think my cardiologist will even approve!
> 
> Point!


Ha!   Glad the salad helped you out Case. lol


SeenRed said:


> Another home run Keith...you've been on a roll lately!  This is definitely another one I've got to try... POINT!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red, just trying to stay creative....it really breaks up the monotony.


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 14, 2016)

Bummed said:


> OMG that looks incredible!
> 
> I made some smoked chili the other day but I only smoked the hamburger, I have got to try this though!


Thanks Bummed!

I've been putting the whole pot in the cooker no matter what it is. Might as well let it get some smoke (if it's real clean smoke)


tropics said:


> Thats Wild I like it
> 
> Richie


Thanks Brian and Richie.


b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> That is fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I even vac sealed and froze some leftover.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice! Plain Spaghetti is boring. My Wife likes Fried Spaghetti from leftovers...JJ


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 14, 2016)

Dang, I ain't gonna live long enough to try it all.

FWI, that looks great, y'all keep thinking up new

things to try.

I'll bet that was delicious

Ed


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Dang it man!... Will wonders ever cease?













THAT-Is-Out-Of-Bounds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 14, 2016


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 15, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Dang, I ain't gonna live long enough to try it all.
> 
> FWI, that looks great, y'all keep thinking up new
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed,  I try to always keep a creative channel going for something new or different to make.  I hate same-o same-o! lol


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice! Plain Spaghetti is boring. My Wife likes Fried Spaghetti from leftovers...JJ


I agree, regular spaghetti is boring.   Sometimes I make Mexican spaghetti which is pretty good.  Fried sketti sounds real good!


redheelerdog said:


> Dang it man!... Will wonders ever cease?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks trying to keep things fresh! lol


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 17, 2016)

Was out last week and just saw this today.  Judging by the pics I think it is safe to say I would eat that.  Thumbs Up  Maybe one of these days I will get ambitious enough to try it!


----------



## fwismoker (Oct 17, 2016)

BBQBrett said:


> Was out last week and just saw this today. Judging by the pics I think it is safe to say I would eat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Make a tasty sauce, layer it like lasagna, make some garlic bread and enjoy!   Oh gotta bake pepperoni on top though, it's like icing on a cake.


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 18, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> BBQBrett said:
> 
> 
> > Was out last week and just saw this today. Judging by the pics I think it is safe to say I would eat that. Thumbs Up  Maybe one of these days I will get ambitious enough to try it!
> ...



Yeah, the pepperoni on top really caught my eye!


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2016)

I love baked spaghetti but haven't done it in the smoker. Points for the idea!

Disco


----------

